# Kein Verbindungsaufbau zum Panel



## Earny (1 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich keine Verbindung zum Panel aufbauen kann (siehe Screenshots).

Ich habe folgende Hardware:
CPU313C2DP und ein TP177B. Der PC ist über einen PC-Adapter mit der MPI-Schnittstelle der CPU verbunden. Die CPU ist über Profibus mit dem Panel verbunden. Da die Anlage fehlerfrei läuft, muss die Verbindung von der CPU zum Panel OK sein. Ich kann auch S7-Bausteine in die CPU übertragen. Also ist auch die MPI-Verbindung vom PC zur CPU in Ordnung.

Es gelingt mir nicht eine neue Flexible-Projektierung über die bestehende Hardwareverbindung ins Panel zu laden. Es kommt immer die Meldung, dass keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann. Routing ist angewählt!

Als Software habe ich STEP7V5.4SP3 oder 4 (kann das z. Zt. nicht überprüfen) und WinCC flexible 2008.
Der Netzwerkaufbau (siehe Anlage) wird von NetPro fehlerfrei übersetzt.

Was könnte die Ursache für dieses Problem sein?


Besten Dank schon im voraus
Earny


----------



## Paule (1 August 2010)

Du hast im NetPro ja gar kein PG mit drin.
Bin mir allerdings auch nicht sicher ob das unbedingt beim Routen von MPI auf Profibus mit rein muss.

Kannst Du nicht mal schnell deine Schnittstelle auf Profibus oder Auto umstellen und auf die DP-Schnittstelle direkt drauf gehen?


----------



## dalbi (1 August 2010)

Hi,



Paule schrieb:


> ...Du hast im NetPro ja gar kein PG mit drin.
> Bin mir allerdings auch nicht sicher ob das unbedingt beim Routen von MPI auf Profibus mit rein muss....



Das gehört da rein, sonst geht es nicht. 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22868211

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Andreas_fuc (1 August 2010)

Ist denn in den Systemeinstellungen vom TP der richtige Transferweg (Profibus) eingestellt ?   

evtl. vorher das TP in den Transfer-Modus schalten, falls du keinen Remote-Zugriff am TP erlaubt (Systemeinstellung) hast.

Normalerweise muss das PG nicht in NetPro eingetragen werden.
Ich habe mein PG noch nie in NetPro eingetragen und kann trotzdem über MPI nach Profibus auf mein OP zugreifen.

Wichtig sind die richtigen Einstellungen im TP/OP zum Transfer

mfG
Andreas


----------



## Paule (1 August 2010)

Andreas_fuc schrieb:


> Ich habe mein PG noch nie in NetPro eingetragen und kann trotzdem über MPI nach Profibus auf mein OP zugreifen.


Bei Routing auch ?


----------



## Earny (1 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher nicht den PC ins Netzwerk eingebunden.
Ich habe hier zu hause eine CPU3152DP (Baujahr 1998? und ein TP177B). Da habe ich den gleichen Aufbau - ohne eingebundenen PC. Hier funktionierts - auch das Routing MPI --> Profibus!

Ich kann mich aber auch daran erinnern, dass mir mal ein Siemens-Mitarbeiter von der Hotline sagte, ich soll PC-seitig einen CP5611 vorsehen, auch wenn in Wirklichkeit keiner vorhanden ist!?
Muss dass dann wohl mal ausprobieren.
Die Transfereinstellungen am Panel werde ich ebenfalls überprüfen.

Kann das evtl. neuere Betriebssystem auf dem Panel schuld an dem Verhalten sein. Aber eigentlich sollte doch nur für den Verbindungsaufbau der Ausgabestand des Panels mit seinem Betriebssystem keine Rolle spielen?

Melde mich dann wieder. Das kann aber dauern.


Gruß
Earny


----------



## Andreas_fuc (1 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Bei Routing auch ?


 
Hallo Paule
Ich hab gerade noch in mein Projekt reingeschaut

In NetPro ist kein PG eingetragen
Eine 314C-2DP  mit einem OP277 6" über Profibus verbunden.
PG ist über einen IBH Link S7++ am MPI-Anschluss der CPU angeschlossen.

Damit konnte ich letzte Woche noch eine Projektierung übertragen !


Das Betriebssystem auf dem Panel muß aber auch mit der WinCC flexible-Version passen.  

mfG
Andreas


----------



## PN/DP (1 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Andreas_fuc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe mein PG noch nie in NetPro eingetragen und kann trotzdem über MPI nach Profibus auf mein OP zugreifen.
> ...


Ein PG muß nur in NetPro vorhanden sein, wenn mehrere Netze mit gleicher Physik vorhanden sind.
Wenn nur 1 MPI- und nur 1 Profibus-Netz vorhanden ist, dann erkennt Step7 eindeutig an der Schnittstellenparametrierung,
an welchem Netz das PG angeschlossen ist und welcher geroutete Weg zu nehmen ist.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Earny (3 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem jetzt gelöst. Schuld war das falsche Betriebssystem auf dem Panel. Ich habe jetzt mit ProSave das V1_1_1_0-Image (von Flexible 2008) auf das Panel gespielt. Da muss eine neuere Version draufgewesen sein (vermutlich V1_1_2_1 von Fleixble 2008, SP1). Dadurch dass die Gerätenummer im Flexible 2008 ES und das Image auf dem Panel nicht übereinstimmten, war keine Verbindung möglich!?
Jetzt kommt die Verbindung zustande und das Überspielen der Projektierung funktioniert.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## PN/DP (3 August 2010)

Also haben wir nun mit dem TP177B ein weiteres Panel, wo die unsinnige Änderung des Protokolls für die Abfrage 
der installierten Image-Version die teilweise Unfähigkeit von ProSave zeigt, mit unterschiedlichen Image-Versionen 
zu kommunizieren bzw. wenigstens eine aussagekräftige Abbruchmeldung mit Hinweis auf die Image-Version zu zeigen.

Hier hatte ich schon davon berichtet, daß ProSave 7.4.6 nicht mit allen früheren Image-Versionen des MP377 klarkommt.

Muß man nun auch noch vorsichtshalber alle ProSave-Versionen sammeln?

Gruß
Harald


----------

